# اسئلة انترفيو مهندس تبريد وتكييف Interview questions samples of HVAC Engineer



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​
*لما كان معظم مهندسى التبريد والتكييف اخوتى واحبائى يسعون الترقى الى وظائف افضل وشركات اكبر كان لابد من الاهتمام ببعض الجوانب ومنها كيفية اجراء الانترفو او المقابلات الشخصية وما هى الاسئلة الشائعة وكيفية الاجابة عليها وبما ان معظمها غالبا يتم باللغة الانجليزية فكان الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو طرح سؤال باللغة الانجليزية واقتراح الاجوبة من السادة الزملاء لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ويصبح مرجع لكل الاخوة المقبلين على اجراء مقابلة شخصية من الممكن اقتباس الاجابة من الاجابات السابقة لنفس السؤال على ان يتم تحسينها او تصحيح ما ورد بها من اخطاء وتقتصر الردود على الاجابات المكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية وسوف يتم تجميع الاسئلة وافضل اجاباتها مره اخرى داخل عرض تقديمى بطريقة شيقة وسهلة وترفع على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة وسيكتب بها اسم المهندس الذى اتى بأفضل اجابة للسؤال المطروح اعتقد موضوع شيق وجيد اتمنى للجميع المشاركة كما انه لا يوجد ما يمنع من اضافة بعض المواضيع المتعلقة بالمقابلات الشخصية ومنها مواقع شركات التوظيف نماذج للسيرة الذاتية اسماء وكل ما هو متعلق بما يحيط بعنوان الموضوع .
ارجوا الالتزام بالتالى 
**السؤال سيكون باللون الاحمر **الاجابات باللون الاخضر**التعليقات العادية باللون الاسود **
لو فى فايل مرفق يرجى الكتابة باللون الازرق

بالتوفيق 

تذكر كل معلومة تقوم باضافتها ستجزى عنها خيرا ان شاء الله وكل معلومة تستفيد منها ادعوا لمن كتبها بالتوفيق والنجاح .*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2013)

1
*What have you learnedfrom your past jobs that related to HVAC project engineer ?*​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2013)

اجابة مقترحة للسؤال الاول 

I wasgetting some experience and knowledge in HVAC systems design. I learneda lot of skills like how to install most common HVAC equipment such as AHU,FCU, chillers, piping network, water treatment system and etc.FinallyI learned how to make a maintenance program for HVAC equipment including systemimprovement and follow up operation activity.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2013)

HOW AN AIR CONDITIONERWORKS?


The job of your home airconditioner is move heat from inside your home to the outside,thereby cooling you andyour home. Air conditioners blow cool air into your home by pulling the heatout of that air. The air is cooled by blowing it over a set of cold pipescalled an evaporator coil. This works just like the cooling that happens whenwater evaporates from your skin. The evaporator coil is filled with a specialliquid called a refrigerant, which changes from a liquid to a gas as it absorbsheat from the air. The refrigerant is pumped outside the house to another coilwhere it gives up its heat and changes back into a liquid. This outside coil iscalled the condenser because the refrigerant is condensing from a gas back to afluid just like moisture on a cold window. A pump, called a compressor, is usedto move the refrigerant between the two coils and to change the pressure of therefrigerant so that all the refrigerant evaporates or condenses in theappropriate coils. 

The energy to do all of this is used by the motor that runs the compressor. Theentire system will normally give about three times the cooling energy that thecompressor uses. This odd fact happens because the changing of refrigerant froma liquid to a gas and back again lets the system move much more energy than thecompressor uses.


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## أكرم حمزه (4 مارس 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مارس 2013)

*
السؤال الثالث 

What is the amount of heat energy required to evaporate 1 pound of water


*


----------



## eng_taha_a (5 مارس 2013)

*شكرا على الموضوع *


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 مارس 2013)

* ?how i can selsct the fun*​


----------



## abahri1397 (14 أبريل 2015)

النماذج الصحيحة لاجراء المقابلات لطالبي وظيفة فني تبريد وتكييف ---- ارجو الافادة


----------



## ياسر حسن (15 أبريل 2015)

يا جماعة الخير
دى مش اسئلة انترفيو مهندس متخصص تكييف


----------

